# iPod intregration with Factory Sirius SAT radio



## tglassmaker (Dec 11, 2006)

Any suggestions for the BEST wait to directly integrate my iPOD with my factory stereo which has a factory sirius SAT radio. I have a 2004 allroad. EVery web site I go to has solutions/optios, but none are clear where to get the special harness to accomodate the SAT radio. I am a little confused at this point and want to make sure I still can you my 6-cd changer and SAT radio if I decide to install an auxillary input for my iPOD. Thanks! I am looking at the DICE electronics unit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: iPod intregration with Factory Sirius SAT radio (tglassmaker)*

the factory audi ipod adapter will not work with the factory audi satellite radio, there might be some conflict after market as well.


----------

